# Sunrises..Sunsets



## Seeker (Feb 28, 2018)

Sunrise from a turkey blind in south Alabama.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 28, 2018)

Sunset..


----------



## James (Feb 28, 2018)

My backyard.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 28, 2018)

Beautiful James......


----------



## James (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2018)

Beautiful photos Seeker and James!   Here's one I took when out camping.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 28, 2018)

Love it SeaBreeze..this world is such a beautiful place.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Love it SeaBreeze..this world is such a beautiful place.



It definitely is Seeker, I love the outdoors and nature, including the beauty of the skies.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 28, 2018)

Seeker, I can't see sunsets  unless I get into my car  and drive over the hill to the west.

My  house faces EAST  so I get to see  sunrises, which I prefer.......beginning of a NEW day.  

My house is half way up a hill  so I have a good view  of the Pacific  ocean.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 28, 2018)

Gosh, those are all great


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 14, 2018)

Some fab pix here!

Here's one of mine.

Sunrise at Point of Ayr Lighthouse, Talacre, North Wales.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2018)

WoW!! You certainly know you're way around a Camera... look in albums ( click on my name)..and you'll see my recent winter pics...nothing like your sterling efforts, but I just enjoy taking them,

Welcome to the forum  from  darn sarrfff.....


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 14, 2018)

That's sunset from The Crow's Nest, in Santa Cruz, CA.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2018)

These are all so beautiful!


----------

